# my first music video (made w/ BulletGBA)



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 5, 2006)

here's the music video I did with the GBA homebrew pattern trainer, BulletGBA

it was actually meant to just prove to people i was trying to get better at shmups on gamespot, but i liked it and i'm sharing it with everyone

the music is a snippet from the secret track on my microtech issue #3 album

BulletGBA Music Video (sorta)


----------



## lagman (Oct 5, 2006)

The video you have requested is not available.

If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process.



I`ll wait.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 6, 2006)

hmm it's been working for me since before you posted, but it should definitely be going by now, i'm watching it currently

thanks for the interest!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah man, enjoyed that, nice and lo-fi. Where can I listen to more of your stuff?

Edit: ah, I found it.


----------



## lagman (Oct 6, 2006)

Really nice, you have skills keep the good work.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> Really nice, you have skills keep the good work.


oh god i hope you're joking, those patterns are so easy, i'm terrible at this dodge'em up stuff. the patterns i'm working on now are much harder and i'll make another vid when i get it going

btw my sig has the link to my myspace where i put up alot of my music


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 6, 2006)

alright cool, i have this new video that demonstrates what little skill i have, i just uploaded it so it may take a while to show

the track is called ocean city and i use like the first 2 minutes, i made it a long time ago so don't make fun of me for it

New Skilled Vid

WITHOUT TAKING A HIT BIOTCH!!!!


----------



## Heinrisch (Oct 6, 2006)

It's almost like the game I made last year.. besides the cool patterns..

http://sandstrom.henrik.googlepages.com/Game.html

(press m to mute sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 7, 2006)

uhm, i'm getting the touhou bunkachou games and those are beautiful. gonna make some vids when i'm good


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 7, 2006)

pretty good looks almost TAS


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 7, 2006)

mos def not TA. but can anyone recommend a good screen capture device? i want to make a vid of this ABA game i like


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> It's almost like the game I made last year.. besides the cool patterns..
> 
> http://sandstrom.henrik.googlepages.com/Game.html
> 
> ...


Your game is fun if you hold down space the whole time


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> mos def not TA. but can anyone recommend a good screen capture device? i want to make a vid of this ABA game i like


oh, I wasnt implying I thought it was TA, just that your reflexes were spot on


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> mos def not TA. but can anyone recommend a good screen capture device? i want to make a vid of this ABA game i like


Fraps.
http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks .takaM, did you ever see the comment i left you on the nsider forums about those AC sprites you did?
thx for the recommendation kyoji. and thanks to mthrnite, and laguerzino too, your comments make me feel good.

Heinrisch your game is good, it reminds me of a program one of my comp. sci. classmates made in high-school. 

god... sometimes when i close my eyes, i see bullet patterns. and they hurt alot.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 12, 2006)

if anyone's interested, here's a vid of my playing the touhou game "shoot the bullet" it's not really a work of art, just a replay, and it's terrible quality but whtvr, i said i would

http://www.gamespot.com/v/cSFnnjb75bgNuTDW


----------

